# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Temporada de polinización: escasez de colmenas marcaran la pauta en esta temporada

## Polinizaciones

Un aumento en los precios del arriendo de colmenas, sumado a la proliferación del robo de estas son algunas de las características de la polinización de frutales 2014 en la Región.  Las abejas son un eslabón clave en  el proceso productivo de los frutales y hortalizas del mundo. A pesar de los avances en la tecnología, aun no se ha descubierto un método que supere la perfección del trabajo de estos insectos  durante la polinización. Según Lisette Bosshard, veterinaria experta del Minagri, en  Chile un 75% de los  productos consumidos son polinizados por abejas, mientras el 25% restante  se hace por otras vías naturales como bichitos que transportan el polen. Si bien se ha trabajado en la creación de variedades de especies que sean autofértiles, aun se puede decir que el sistema agrícola no puede prescindir de las abejas en su proceso productivo. Para quienes no conocen el delicado y perfecto trabajo de las abejas este funciona de la siguiente forma: las flores femeninas necesitan del polen del árbol macho para cuajar  y dar el fruto. Las abejas necesitan del polen para alimentar su colmena. De esta forma, ellas recorren los predios transportando en sus patas traseras el polen de una flor a otra, en una perfecta coordinación. No fue hasta mediados de los años noventa que la apicultura tomo fuerza en Chile, al mismo tiempo que el país se desarrollaba como potencia en la exportación de frutas. Hoy en la Región  son más de cuatrocientos los apicultores que con un diverso número de colmenas apoyan el proceso de polinización de los agricultores, y  al mismo tiempo producen miel de alta calidad que es comercializada en Chile y en el extranjero.   UNA TEMPORADA COMPLICADA   Según Hugo Valenzuela, presidente de la Asociación de Apicultores de la Región,  Apiunisexta, la escasez de colmenas producirán diversas variaciones respecto al mercado del arriendo de colmenas.  Según el dirigente  el precio promedio fijado por los apicultores asociados es de $13.000 por colmena , muy por sobre los 10 mil pesos del año pasado; esto debido a  diversos factores que afectaron a las abejas. Lo más probable es que vamos a tener  resultados  deficientes en la   polinización debido al bajo número de colmenas, perdidas que tuvieron entre sus causas la  sequía,  una   sobrepoblacion de avispas en O'Higgins , y un ataque fuerte de varroa (ácaro de las abejas). Según Valenzuela la recomendación es que los fruticultores hagan el esfuerzo económico este año ya que si quieren ahorrar, tendrán malos resultados  en la producción. Quizás la mejor solución ante la fuerte demanda, desde un punto de vista práctico, seria mandar  tres cajones a polinizar con tres marcos de abejas, pero el grado  de eficiencia va a ser nefasto. Yo le pediría a los fruticultores,  que para que tengan una cuaja aceptable, menos de cinco colmenas por hectárea por ningún motivo. Quizás ellos piensan que así bajan los costos, si claro, pero las cuajas no serán lo mismo entonces tienen que sentarse a la mesa y sacar bien el cálculo. Al mismo tiempo el dirigente hizo un llamado a los apicultores y a los productores a estar atentos al robo de colmenas que es un fenómeno que ya se está presentando en la región. Ante  el evento de falta de abejas y la necesidad por parte de los fruticultores  de polinizar, comenzaron los robos de colmenas, esta  mañana  me llamaron de Nancagua , me dijeron que son siete las colmenas robadas y asi todos los días, y el que roba abejas no es cualquiera , es una persona que sabe de abejas y que  una vez que las lleva a sus bodegas  lo que hace es traspasarlas y cambiar los envases. Finalmente, el líder de los apicultores rescata que esta será una temporada positiva para su sector , debido al aumento de las lluvias. Estábamos muy entusiasmados en que la cantidad de lluvia que ha habido seria  bastante por lo tanto a lo mejor no lleguemos al peak del flujo de néctar, pero si a un nivel normal.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias   Temas similares: Artículo: Perú espera aumentar exportaciones de uva de mesa esta temporada Artículo: Exportación de palta aumentaría 10% esta temporada con ingreso a EEUU Artículo: Los desafíos a enfrentar por la palta peruana esta temporada en EE.UU Artículo: Exportaciones de mandarinas se incrementarían 5% esta temporada Artículo: Más del 90 % de envíos de mango de próxima temporada está asegurado en Europa y EE. UU.

----------

